# A little scoop on Duncan's ejection



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just found out from one of my "source," who knows the neighbor of the mother of the aunt of the cousin, who's a Spurs cheerleader. LOL... I am not sure how the relationship went, but "according to a Spurs cheerleader:"

Duncan might seem quiet on the court, but he's in fact the biggest trash talker in the locker room and off the court. He's not like Sheed, who lets his feeling known right there.... Duncan prefers to talk "behind people's back" and gripe....

It was just an incident that Crawford probably overheard what he said and issued the consecutive technicals on the guy because he wouldn't stop talking trash. On TV, Timmy looked innocent enough (especially with Timmy's postgame interview), but in reality most Spurs personnel knew he had it coming sooner or later.

It will be an interesting playoff indeed. :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wait...the cheerleaders have the same locker room as the players? I call BS. Especially cause Duncan never said anything. He got a tech for laughing, and Crawford never said anything different.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Wait...the cheerleaders have the same locker room as the players? I call BS. Especially cause Duncan never said anything. He got a tech for laughing, and Crawford never said anything different.


LOL... call it whatever you want. 

Wouldn't it be nice if players and cheerleaders share the same locker room! That would be a HUGE incentive for me to train to be an athlete. :lol: BTW, You are taking everything waaaay to literally.

That's just what my "source" said. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> That's just what my "source" said. "biggrin:


Who was your source? Joe Crawford?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Who was your source? Joe Crawford?


Nope... Crawford is my "source's" second-cousin's high-school-buddy's mother-in-law's 3rd cousin.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Duncan is a baby.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Wait...the cheerleaders have the same locker room as the players? I call BS. Especially cause Duncan never said anything. He got a tech for laughing, and Crawford never said anything different.


crawford did say duncan was talking behind their back on the bench. im guessing duncan was making making fun of how bad the officiating is but nothing bad enough to get T'd up so crawford was looking for an excuse to eject him


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> Duncan is a baby.


man the spurs and mavs are all babies. products of cubes and popp, both habitual whiners.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Man... I am debating pretty hard on whether or not the above post is baiting.....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Do you really have a source or what?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Do you really have a source or what?


Have I randomly made up stories in the past?!?!?!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Have I randomly made up stories in the past?!?!?!


Of course.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Of course.


Ok... I admit it. I do make up stories about NT.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Have you guys heard the theory that the refs are out to get the Spurs - and Duncan in particular? :none:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Have you guys heard the theory that the refs are out to get the Spurs - and Duncan in particular? :none:


LOL...

Didn't Timmy come out asking for a "fair shake" during the playoffs? :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> Didn't Timmy come out ...? :lol:


:eek8:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

this coming from a mavs fan, no suprise.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> this coming from a mavs fan, no suprise.


:chill: 

I respect Tim's game as much as any fan - I didn't see this particular game in question, but it does sound like Joey should've taken his blood pressure pills prior to calling that one.


----------

